# 7/17 storm



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

http://kstp.com/news/stories/s3855375.shtml

Tornado missed the farm by 1 mile.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

The comment at the end of the article. Goodness, goodness. What's wrong with North Minneapolis?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> The comment at the end of the article. Goodness, goodness. What's wrong with North Minneapolis?


Can't find what you are referring to. Answer: Everything.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Can't find what you are referring to. Answer: Everything.


They've taken it down. To paraphrase: "We'll blame this one on mother nature instead of the "folks" from North Minneapolis.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Glad you dodged that bullet. Prayer for those not so lucky


----------

